# Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

Ein sonniges Hallöle erstmal aus dem wilden Süden
Ich hab hier schon des öfteren mitgelesen und möchte nun mal unsere " Pfützen" vorstellen
Nachdem der teich letztes Jahr als kinderplanschbecken hergehalten hat, wollten wir das dieses Jahr dekorativer gestalten.
Erfahrung hab ich eher in Richtung Aquaristik, und das schon viele Jahre erfolgreich
Der "größere" Teich hat ca 2.500l, wir haben dann unterirdisch eine Röhre eingegraben und eine Art überlaufbecken mithilfe eines Maurerkübels eingerichtet.
Bei unserem Besatz waren wir wohl eher schlecht beraten, man hat uns zwei Zwergwelse angedreht ( die wohl viel zu groß werden für unsere Pfütze) und 5 kleine Goldfische... 
Die Welse werden wohl eher ihr Zuhause drin im grossen Aquarium ihr Zuhause finden, die Goldfische werden wohl umziehen müssen in ein besseres Zuhause 
Anbei mal ein paar Bilder
Über tips und Anregungen freu ich mich immer
P.s. Grade ist alles noch spärlich bewachsen das wird aber noch


----------



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Ups jetz kam nur ein Bild mit


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Moin Dayala,
willkommen im Forum und Recht hast Du...
in diese Pfütze gehören keine Fische!
Schick bepflanzt wird sie aber garantiert dennoch eine Augenweide
und vll. ja sogar das "freiwillige Zuhause" von Molch, Frosch, Libelle & Co.
Ich bin mal auf Deine Umgestaltung respektive Pflanzaktion gespannt.


----------



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Also ich möchte da schon mal gern Fische rein, genauer gesagt ein schwarm __ moderlieschen.
Für die müsste das doch gut passen ?


----------



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

*"Besatz" in unserem Kleinteich*

Hallo
Nachdem wir uns im Fachhandel "beraten" lassen haben, schwimmen in unserem Teich (ca2500l) 2zwergwelse (Katzenwelse) und 5 Goldfische... Ungeachtet der Kleintiere die sich selber angefunden haben  klarer fall von nicht genug schlau gemacht und falscher Beratung
Mittlerweile sind wir aber überzeugt davon das es für diesen kleinen Teich sicher nicht optimal ist bzw für die Fische nicht.
Würde sich ein Schwarm __ moderlieschen in diesem teich Wohlfühlen?
Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Besatz" in unserem Kleinteich*

Hallo Steffi,

wenn Du dich von den Welsen und Goldis trennst - es gibt bestimmt Abnehmer - ein paar Lieschen kommen in Deinem Teich bestimmt besser klar.

Edit: Ich hab gerade die Bilder von Deinem Teich gesehen und aus beiden mal einen Thread gemacht - die Fragen doppeln sich sonst. Bist Du sicher, das der 1 m tief ist? Ich nicht. Halte doch mal einen Maßstab rein. Denn für Fische sollte es schon eine gewisse Tiefe haben. Und mehr Pflanzen.


----------



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Mit der Bepflanzung sind wir noch nicht fertig, aber viele der Pflanzen sind auch noch recht klein...und bei uns im Handel ist die Auswahl irgendwie begrenzt, hab ja noch nicht mal teichlinsen bekommen
Wie gesagt kommen die Goldfische in jedem fall weg und die Welse gegebenenfalls nach drinnen...
Ich hab auch nochmal nachgemessen, Tiefe ist knapp 80 cm, aber eine Überwinterung der Fische drinnen wäre auch kein Problem.
Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Sternie (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Hallo Steffi,

bestell dir Pflanzen bei Nymphaion. Wir haben unsere alle von dort. Es gibt eine super gute Qualität, nicht eine ist bei uns eingegangen. Stöber vielleicht einfach mal dort im shop.

Liebe Grüße Christoph


----------



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Danke das werd ich mal tun...
Momentan hab ich: muschelblumen __ froschbiss __ hornkraut sumpflilien __ zwergrohrkolben und noch 3 unbestimmte Arten drin, die ich erstmal erforschen muss
Was sollte ich denn noch reintun? Ich möchte ja auch nicht das es zuviel wird, wenn die erstmal alle anfangen zu wuchern...
Übrigens teichlinsen hab ich dort aber auch nicht gefunden 
Ach und javamoos hab ich am Grund wachsen, eigentlich als Versuch erstmal, aber das wächst auch schon Super


----------



## Sternie (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Hallo Steffi,

mit Teichlinsen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Die vermehren sich, wie ich gelesen habe, unendlich und du wirst ihrer irgendwann nicht mehr Herr. Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass Werner sie deshalb auch nicht anbietet. Ansonsten schau doch einfach, was dir gefällt und lies dir die Beschreibungen dazu durch. So habe ich es gemacht und danach bestellt. Es hat alles hundertprozentig gepasst.

Liebe Grüße Christoph


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Hallo Steffi,

Du kannst alternativ die [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/wassergarten/tiefes-wasser/611/lemna-trisulca-l.-dreifurchige-wasserlinse"]dreifurchige Wasserlinse[/DLMURL] nehmen oder auch - defekter Link entfernt -.


----------



## Dayala (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Ich hab jetzt Teichlinsen 
Hab ich im Handel beim Aquarienfischkauf geschenkt bekommen.
Und musste n Tag später gleich nochmal nach welchen Fragen, weil dieselbigen sofort freudig von den Goldis verspeist  wurden jetzt hab ich in den Aquarien und im kleinen Kübel alles schön verteilt zum selber züchten
Außerdem noch __ froschlöffel,rotala, mehrere Bachbungen und hornpest. Jetzt warte ich einfach mal bissl ab wie das alles "eingewachsen" wirkt 
Was für nen Kleber kann ich eigentlich im teich verwenden? Hab ne Pflanzinsel gebaut und möchte die mit Steinchen verkleiden...meint ihr das geht mit Aquariensilikon?
LG Steffi


----------



## Limnos (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Hi

Was Teichlinsen anbelangt, hat man keine Probleme, solange man Goldfische hat. Ohne die können die sich aber enorm vermehren, zeigen damit aber auch an, dass der Teich zuviel Nitrat besitzt. Mit dem Abfischen veringert man jedesmal  auch das Nitrat. Bei Feenmoos (Azolla) kann es noch schlimmer als bei __ Wasserlinsen sein, aber ein strenger Winter löst das Problem.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Hi

Hinsichtlich der Zwergwelse bin ich der Meinung meiner Vor"schreiber" Aber 5 Goldfische halte ich bei 2500 Liter nicht für zu viel. Ich fand sogar Angaben, dass ein Fisch von der Größe eines Goldfischs ab 500 Liter sich aus natürlichem Anflug sowie Bodentieren ernähren könne, sodass eine Zufütterung nicht notwendig wäre. Bei Goldfischen werden auch __ Wasserlinsen kein Problem. Aber mehr als 5 Goldfische sollten es dann doch nicht werden. Und solange der Teich kein Versteckplätze durch Unterwasserpflanzen hat, dürfte die Goldfische auch kaum mehr werden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Hallo Wolfgang,



Limnos schrieb:


> Ich fand sogar Angaben, dass ein Fisch von der Größe eines Goldfischs ab 500 Liter sich aus natürlichem Anflug sowie Bodentieren ernähren könne, sodass eine Zufütterung nicht notwendig wäre.



Das sind aber Angaben, die man (so) nicht zitieren muss. 
Da kommen die Leute nur wieder auf dumme Gedanken. 
Goldfische haben in 500-Liter-Pfützen nichts verloren. 
Zumal ein __ Goldfisch nicht alleine leben sollte, sondern in Gruppen ab 5 Fische. 
Und dann wird es eng mit dem Futter.
Wenn es aber heißt, pro Goldfisch 500 Liter, dann können wir darüber reden.


----------



## Limnos (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser kleines Wasserparadies oder das was es mal werden soll*

Hi

__ Wasserlinsen sind aber ein guter Indikator für zuviel Stickstoff. Wenn sie zu toll wachsen, kann man sie abfischen und damit Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernen. Auch beschatten sie den Teich und bremsen Algenbildung und starke Erwärmung Wenn Koi oder Goldfische im Teich sind, werden sie ohnehin schnell weggefressen. So ganz nutzlos sind sie also nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

